# Can i be allergic to protein itself?



## teddy77 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi,hope evryone is keeping well.
  This probs the last time im gonna seek any help as i just mentally and physicaly cant take anymore.Although i do appreciate very much the time spent by other people giving advice.
 This very long and boring. I get very very severe wind,runs etc from protein powders.This happening for years. I have tried,whey, Whey isolate, Pea protein (The worst for making me feel ill), Soy protein. I have bought cheap brands,very expensive brands and from many retailers .
 I have had celiac test for gluten from doctors which came back fine,Then last week i forked out for an intolerance/allergy test which stated that i have a strong intolerance to animal milks/dairy. So,stomach better and on the advice of the lady i tried the 90% soy protein as she said most proteins are laden with whey or milk derivatives. Only had 2 scoops of the soy yesterday and stomach feels upset again. Its not just the money, i recently joined a gym and go 3-4 times a week. I dont feel i will get any results without the proper amount of protein.
 Im also vegaterian which makes it difficult. Might just give up exercising,dont think its ment to be.
  Thank you very much for reading my e-mail.
teddy


----------



## Godin (Sep 23, 2009)

This is an old thread so hopefully you'll see this reply.

It sounds like you may have intestinal putrefaction.  This is when bad bacteria, such as candida, causes undigested protein to putrefy.  You may want to try a candida cleanse and use some digestive enzymes.  If you're feeling adventurous, you may want to give hydrochloric acid a try.  This is the digestive acid produced by the stomach and can be found at any health food store.  You want to be careful using this as it can cause burning and possibly reflux.  Try one capsule with solid food first.  If it doesn't burn, try it again with solid food for a couple of days before using it with a protein drink.  And if you do get burning from it, take an antacid, such as Rolaids.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe I'm just a cynic, but this thread looks like one hell of an elaborate spam to drum up publicity for candida cleanse.


----------



## Perdido (Sep 24, 2009)

teddy77 said:


> Im also vegaterian which makes it difficult. Might just give up exercising,dont think its ment to be.



Yes, exercise is completely unnatural. Humans were born with asses to be planted in a couch and fingers to hold a TV remote control. On the other hand, being a vegetarian is completely natural. Those sharp front teeth we have are for whitening strips and eating lettuce not to tear meat from chicken bones...


----------

